# Which is best OS?



## techSupports (Apr 24, 2018)

Which is best the OS for pc?
windows 8 Or Windows 10


----------



## rruss5328 (May 1, 2013)

I have to go with Windows 10. It keeps getting better, and it has finally become intuitive.

Your mileage may vary, and probably will.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

IMO Windows 8 and 8.1 might be the worst "improvements" MS ever put out. Install 10 without a doubt.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yep win 10 much better


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Corday said:


> IMO Windows 8 and 8.1 might be the worst "improvements" MS ever put out. Install 10 without a doubt.


lol... I have to agree though...

Win 10 seems pretty good, I've not had a single BSOD since moving to Win 10 in the last couple of years...


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

What exactly do you wish to do with a computer? What are your needs? Are you a hardcore gamer? Do you use a computer mostly for browsing the Internet, to watch Netfilx, YouTube, listen to music, write Word documents...?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

No offence, but I don't believe answers to any of the above questions would help choose between Win 8/10.


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

tristar said:


> No offence, but I don't believe answers to any of the above questions would help choose between Win 8/10.


Actually, I'm not referring to Windows... People are afraid to step out of their comfort zone. I'm asking because most of us use computers for browsing 99% of the time. In that case, you certainly don't need Windows and there are a couple of excellent alternatives. I've been with Microsoft for 20 years before I finally made the switch to Chrome OS (4 years after XP's deadline). Never looking back! Sorry if I'm off topic here, but it's not like computer help forums everywhere are crowded nowadays... :smile:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Except that the OP's question was which _Windows_ OS is better, 8 or 10. Other OS's may arguably be better, but that is not what the OP asked. 
10 by far is the most superior OS Microsoft has created, don't look back.


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe the OP never thought about it, or doesn't even know the alternatives.

My daughter has a Windows 10 laptop for school. I would have gotten her a Chromebook but she had no choice. I hate it, she hates it and I won't touch it with a ten foot poll. I'm done with Windows. I won't bother you again with it. People are just not ready for Chrome OS. Google is ahead of it's time.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I have to agree.. We have a lot of other OS which are more fluid and trouble free for run of the mill browsing and videos and stuff.. I'd prefer a Linux flavor, maybe OpenSuse or Lubuntu.. I've never had a chance to try Chrome OS, although good that you brought it up, let me download and try it, maybe I end up liking it


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

I can't tell you how a *downloaded* Chrome OS (Chromium OS) behaves, but I'm using an Asus Chrome*box* (not book) and it's my main computer. It fits in one hand! Boots up and shuts down in under 5 seconds! Everything is fast, opens instantly, and very simple to use. Even grandpa could use it! :grin:


----------



## DELETED 05/26/20 (Jul 2, 2010)

Windows 7 is the best


----------



## sh10453 (Mar 18, 2010)

with a "TechSupports" name I'm actually surprised you ask such a question, unless you just want to waste people's time.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

sh10453 said:


> with a "TechSupports" name I'm actually surprised you ask such a question, unless you just want to waste people's time.


That's a little overboard, don't you think? It's just an alias, which could be pretty much anything permitted by forum rules, that doesn't have to reflect someones interests, strengths, profession, prowess or any other attribute for that matter. He could be a tech support guy in the automotive industry, or not, for all we know.


----------



## chrisromer (Mar 6, 2012)

Stancestans said:


> That's a little overboard, don't you think? It's just an alias, which could be pretty much anything permitted by forum rules, that doesn't have to reflect someones interests, strengths, profession, prowess or any other attribute for that matter. He could be a tech support guy in the automotive industry, or not, for all we know.


I'd say, that it's odd that it was allowed.

Regardless, Windows 10. If you're coming from Mac, or just want a usable launcher that Windows lacks, install Launchy (Launchy dot net). To fix Microsoft's abysmal attempt merging the desktop and mobile worlds, install Classic Start Menu (ClassicShell dot net).

If this is for anybody over 60, definitely install Classic Start Menu, or install Linux Mint or NeverWare's Cloud Ready.


----------



## tigersfa8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Windows XP - use to be very good and was used in some of my laptops because the battery life was longer.

Windows 7 - Has the least amount of problems and least amount of software incompatibility. Runs smoothly overall, but seems to use up more resource for the operating system to run.

Windows 8.1 - Not the most intuitive operating system, but battery life on a laptop is longer than having windows 7. There are many software incompatibility, and certain specialty software may not work.

Window 10 - Very intuitive and runs very well. This operating system presents a lot of detailed information if you are keeping track of what is running, downloading, and etc for your system. 

There are so much other information that can be provided, but these are some quick IMO points I would like to point out with each operating system.


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

seven


----------



## donaldmitchell (Jan 24, 2018)

Windows 10 is undoubtedly and by all means better than windows 8 and windows 8.1. It's not perfect and it's the work in progress, yet windows 10 showcases that Microsoft can pull of many things what many thought impossible like an OS which sits completely on desktops, laptops and tablets.

Microsoft has worked on the howls of complaint about windows 8 and has acted upon them quite well. So overall, windows 10 is worthwhile and well be replaced in place of windows 8.


----------



## johnbrobb (Jan 27, 2005)

I just this last year replaced both my own and my wife's PCs, and as a power user and software developer going back to the 1960s, and a developer for microcomputers from the early 1980s (though I've since moved on to a different career), my choice of OS is and was Windows 7 for backwards compatibility both with legacy third party software and also with essential user interface functionality discarded by Microsoft, but supplied by third party software - such as the ability to remember a whole desktop of many open and sized windows through a shutdown cycle. Windows 7 also seems to have the best overall hardware compatibility.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No reponse in over a month from the OP thread closed.


----------

